# Early Goose in ND



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone heard when the season is going to start this year? Or when they are going to let everyone know? Checked the website and there is nothing yet!

Thanks


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Heard that NR get a one week jump on the RES.... :stirpot:


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

you wish


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm sire it will be around the 15th of August is my guess. Are any crops going to be harvested over near DL this fall? I heard from a few its one wet SOB over there right now.....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There will be some crops off, winter wheat, canola, peas, and alfalfa


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got an email today from the NDGF and yes, it is planned to be Aug. 15th again.


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

FullClip said:


> Heard that NR get a one week jump on the RES.... :stirpot:


Why, From DU's website ( http://www.ducks.org/DU_Magazine/DUMaga ... tions.html ):



> From 2005 to 2007, North Dakota hunters averaged nearly 121,000 Canada geese per season.





> In Minnesota, numerous lakes and abundant agriculture, particularly in the western portion of the state, provide ideal staging habitat for the birds. Minnesota goose hunters (and there are nearly twice as many in Minnesota as Illinois) have averaged more than 217,000 geese the past three seasons, more birds than any other state in the flyway.


 :beer:


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Its good that there are so many more geese killed in MN. Means all you blueplaters can stay home to hunt :lol:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

haha blue platers!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Minnesota goose hunters have averaged more than 217,000 geese the past three seasons, more birds than any other state in the flyway.

It must be because we are better shots! :stirpot:

but seriously back to the original post guys. When is the early season opening up?


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

August 15 per North Dakota Outdoors magazine


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Like he said with all of those geese being harvested there is no reason to come out here! :stirpot:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It wouldnt be so bad if they quit bustin roosts :beer:


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

oh good times, good times. I wish MN would open earlier also. Lucky over there. Thats only like 35 or so days. Hammer'em :beer:


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)

I like how all you see on the forums is ND boys telling the MN guys to stay home. Well lets do a little test walk into the local cafe for bars and tell the owners that this years season goose and duck is closed to residents only and watch their reaction. I'll bet its not a good one. Do you all realize how much money is brought into the state of ND by NR hunters. Thats my two cents...

Just remember we are all in this together.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

madule said:


> I like how all you see on the forums is ND boys telling the MN guys to stay home. Well lets do a little test walk into the local cafe for bars and tell the owners that this years season goose and duck is closed to residents only and watch their reaction. I'll bet its not a good one. Do you all realize how much money is brought into the state of ND by NR hunters. Thats my two cents...
> 
> Just remember we are all in this together.


Guys are just ribbing the MN boys. And the towns like all money coming, in state and out.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

madule said:


> I like how all you see on the forums is ND boys telling the MN guys to stay home. Well lets do a little test walk into the local cafe for bars and tell the owners that this years season goose and duck is closed to residents only and watch their reaction. I'll bet its not a good one. Do you all realize how much money is brought into the state of ND by NR hunters. Thats my two cents...
> 
> Just remember we are all in this together.


Do you realize how much money the residents bring in with their taxes? :roll:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Good point Blhunter. And which state in union has the only budget surplus? Ding Ding ND.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

wonder where i'll be come the 15th. :sniper:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

possumfoot said:


> wonder where i'll be come the 15th. :sniper:


ND crow opener? 8)


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

corn buzzards :beer:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm tired of picking on guys from Minnesota, lets try Rhode Island instead. We wont offend anyone.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Old Hunter said:


> I'm tired of picking on guys from Minnesota, lets try Rhode Island instead. We wont offend anyone.


 :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I never get tired of picking on Sotas!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

One time I thought I was tired of it........ 8)


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Good point Blhunter. And which state in union has the only budget surplus? Ding Ding ND.


Next thing MN will want some of that surplus oil money from Western ND too. Conditions (Water) are looking very good this year compared to last summer at this time.

If guys wated to come over and hunt that is fine but when people asked the conditons last summer I gave them an honest summary of how it was very dry out here and duck production in ND was going to be down, that was all. And of course every small town is going to appreaciate the money coming in, but I ask how they can tell the difference between a ND dollar and a MN or WI dollar. They are all still green or has Franken already changed that?

Some of these Res ans Non res issues are just stupid. Things look good out here everyone. Or should I say there is NO WATER AND OR DUCKS IN ND....................... get over it, there is always gonna be sh** given to guys from out of state by guys from within ND, always, maybe thicken the skin a bit and dish some back.............. :roll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

cgreeny said:


> And of course every small town is going to appreaciate the money coming in, but I ask how they can tell the difference between a ND dollar and a MN or WI dollar. They are all still green or has Franken already changed that?


He already put his face on the $50 and $100 bills. uke:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> Good point Blhunter. And which state in union has the only budget surplus? Ding Ding ND.


Because the Federal government gives them more money. ie not collected in taxes.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

PJ said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > Good point Blhunter. And which state in union has the only budget surplus? Ding Ding ND.
> ...


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

sounds like i should change my plates for the next 4 months i'm here so I dont have slashed tires 

but back to the topic, anyone been out scouting any fields?
:sniper:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I thought the birds were molting right now wouldnt it be tough to scout? or am i wrong?


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

I meant as far as types of fields to hunt :rock:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been out scouting 5 times so far trying to find the largest concetrations of family groups. I have a good area located now but I supose as soon as they can fly there guna move around a little bit. Hopefuly they group up hard a week before opener like last year!!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

BeekBuster said:


> I thought the birds were molting right now wouldnt it be tough to scout? or am i wrong?


Saw my first young of the year birds flying last weekend. Whiffling all over the place like juvies love to do.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

15 more days for hunting. I can not wait to get there! I have a trailer full of decoys if anyone wants to join up. I love to meet new and exciting waterfowlers.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

lots of winter wheat by us, can't wait 30 days


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

schnidy60 said:


> lots of winter wheat by us, can't wait 30 days


There's a lot of winter wheat by Max this year?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> schnidy60 said:
> 
> 
> > lots of winter wheat by us, can't wait 30 days
> ...


I believe that there was more winter wheat planted this year then the last few years.

Has anyone ever hunted geese in canola?


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

blhunter3 said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > schnidy60 said:
> ...


yes there is, I don't why. must be the new in thing to do? with all the snow we had last winter over here and all the moisture this spring, I think its gonna be a banner year for crops.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I think the entire western half of ND is looking at bumper crops this year, all weather permitting. I would hate to see a great barley field get hailed out. :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

dont forget to check the gizzard for what they are eating when you get your first birds. oops forget i wrote that.. sorry birds!!! :sniper:


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

my uncle told me when it rains heavy and blows hard alot of his crops lay flat cause its all so thick. he said last year the crops were the best he had ever seen them and this year is better.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

I hear you can find gold in the gizzards sometimes as well. I always check em and then fry them up.


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

most the birds we shot last year had nothing in em. except steel :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

possumfoot said:


> most the birds we shot last year had nothing in em. except steel :beer:


What the heck you doing throwing goose eggs in the air and shooting them before they hatch? :beer:


----------

